# tyre advice



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,I have a set of continental vanco tyres on a mercedes based autotrail that is going on 9 years old.They are the originals and have done 25000 miles.Whilst in Spain last month I was told that they should be replaced,because they are over 5 years old.The tyres have loads of tread left and it seems a waste to replace them,but they are showing some small crazing type of cracks to the walls .All advice would be welcome.

Backaxle.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Change them, and quickly!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've got the same on my mh, mine are only 5 years old , the mot bloke said last time i had the mot done that next time i'll need to replace them as 5 years is about the time that they start to to show signs of age, even though i've got loads of tread and only done 20,000 miles, not only that but i will need the bottom ball joints done as they have got 2mm play, if you talk to mercedes they tell you that from new they all have 2mm play. dennis.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

5 to 7 years maximum. If I knew how to load up PDF's i would let you have the booklet.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

definately replace, they will be deteriorating from the inside. on a caravan my neighbour told me i had a flat tyre just after coming home, it looked as thouigh i had driven over copper wire. it was the reinforcing coming out through the sidewall. other tyre was starting to show ends of wire. luckily it went flat on the drive as we had been on a dual carraigeway up to 65mph at times. 

oh by the way ask carper :wink: :roll: 

simon


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Vanco tyres*

Agree with the others - change immediately. As I've posted before, these tyres are designed for short total life, thrashing down motorways on Sprinter vans and whacking up 70K miles in 6 months. Anything over 5 years, you're very much on borrowed time.

Smick


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Change them, they are potentially dangerous, high risk of sudden failure/blow-out and at any sort of speed that would be disastrous. New tyres will potentially give you a better ride as well - yours will be very hard rubber by now I suspect. 

Intesting challenge is whether to change the spare as well. You should do if its the same age but many don't bother on the grounds that it would only be used in an emergency and could be driven upon slowly to get to tyre repair facility. Despite the attraction of saving £100 + or - , I'd change the spare as well if its that old.

Shop around, you'll do it for less than £400 for 4.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Most tyre manufactures recommend changing tyres at 6 years old. The amount of tread is irrelevant. 

Dont forget that in some cases tyres can be a year or more old when your van was new. So changing them at 5 years is probably a good idea.

When buying new tyre ask to see the dot code which will tell you the week and year the tyre was made, if they are more than 6 months old ask for a discount or get them from another dealer. That was you will maximize the life of your new tyres


If the spare has been stored inside the van out of sun light it will be in better condition and possible be good enough to last a bit longer as a spare. But best to get it checked.


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Backaxle and Friends.

This is a topic which always worries me! :roll: Indeed I started a topic on the very subject in August 07. Please take the time to read what was said then. I have just re-read every post and they still make for some scary reading! 8O 8O

The excellent photo posted by Motoroamin is especially apt. Please have a look...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sprinter Tyres*

Changed mine three months ago I thought they were 5 years old but in fact proved to be 6. 30,000 miles.
One problem could be if you have a prang caused by a blowout anf if the insurance company twigs they could act awkward. Lots of IF's but its a risk.

My tyre supplier said camping tyres are not really worth the extra for such low milages. I had Vanco or equivs refitted. But shop arround the price differention can be considerable.

Steve


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

citroennut said:


> definately replace, they will be deteriorating from the inside. on a caravan my neighbour told me i had a flat tyre just after coming home, it looked as thouigh i had driven over copper wire. it was the reinforcing coming out through the sidewall. other tyre was starting to show ends of wire. luckily it went flat on the drive as we had been on a dual carraigeway up to 65mph at times.
> 
> oh by the way ask carper :wink: :roll:
> 
> simon


Thanks for the introdution simon :lol:

CHANGE THEM!!!!

We had a blow out in Germany. We were lucky as we were not going going very fast....but it still scared the life out of us.

The person i bought the Hymer from (Citreonut :lol: ) told me to get them checked, but being a clever sod, i checked them myself :roll: . They looked perfect, with no cracking on the walls. Following the blowout, i drove to the next town and had them all changed. When Herr tyrefitter got them off the rims, he showed me the reinforcing wire was coming through on the inside on the remaining 3 tyres!!!

We were very lucky as the only damage caused was to the waste valve, which was easily replaced. That was at about 30mph, imagine the damage that could be caused if we had been doing 70mph.

If you are still unsure....have a look at the pictures

<Blowout>


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi it is nice to hear so much common sense when it come's to safety over money safety win's every time yours Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the difference between the so called camper tires and tires rated C for cargo and with proper load and speed rating?


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the replies.will buy new tyres as soon as possible(are continentals the best?)


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Tyre Advice*

Given the weight of your van, I'd be tempted to go with Michelin XC Camping, which are good at resisting the static load imposed by the periods when it sits around and does nothing. Goodyear Cargoes will give you a softer ride though, and will probably be cheaper.

Smick


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone familiar with Dunlop SP Lt 800 winter tires. The Nokians I ordered where all sold out. I found a good price for the Dunlops.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

backaxle said:


> Thanks to you all for the replies.will buy new tyres as soon as possible(are continentals the best?)


My van is on a Sprinter 316 chassis and had Conti Vanco fiited when we bought it in 2007. They were the original equipment so we changed them this year for a new set of Vancos. (There was still plenty of tread left but I was concerned at side-wall cracking.) The latest Vanco 2 tyre from Conti seems very good. I think it runs slightly quieter than the earlier version, and seems to be less inclined to wander on uneven surfaces. They get my vote.

Regarding weight, my van is plated at 3.8 tonnes max and probably runs at around 3.5 - 3.7 when loaded. Not sure what size your wheels are, but the Vanco 225/70 R15 has a load index of 112 and will support a maximum rear axle weight of 2240 kg when inflated to 4.5 bar (single axle / single wheels, not twin).


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Just to update anyone interested,but I have had 4 new continental vanco 2 tyres fitted for a price of £300.00.MH seems smoother to drive now.plus I now have peace of mind.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our burstner is running on continental vanco camper tyres and we needed a tyre for spare wheel best price we could find was www.tyretraders.co.uk ordered it online and booked date to have it fitted at local tyre depot all done and completed in 4 days.
Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Our burstner is running on continental vanco camper tyres and we needed a tyre for spare wheel best price we could find was www.tyretraders.co.uk ordered it online and booked date to have it fitted at local tyre depot all done and completed in 4 days.
> Steve


I cant thank you enough for this as we are off to Spain in Jan and I turned round and said to my husband "how old are our tyres?".
"Oh don't worry we have plenty of tread on them" and then we started to work how old they were and yes they are over 5 years old.
I then showed the picture of a new tyre and ours looks nothing like the tread or the side wall on this picture.
Guess what he is doing now ---- yes!!  he is looking in yellow pages looking for phone numbers of our nearest tyre garage --- thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Ray has been phoning around and we can get 4 firestone tyres at £72.00 each is our best deal fitting today so thanks for bringing this to our attention.
Well done.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cheap tyres*

locovan

Are the Firestone tyres for Motorhomes ? ?? Beware.... are cheaper brands strong enough ?

Today have just had 2 Michelin Agillis fitted by Kwikfit mobile for £270
( I have Tyron bands ) Very good service. The old Michelin Camper X were down to 4 mm tread and slipped on wet grass . They were 5 years old.

We are off to Spain Feb to Conil

Brian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We had Firestone on there now and they have given us good service as there is good tread on there but they are over 5 years old so didn't want to risk it 
The garage Recommended Firestone and said they were ok for Motorhome when Ray asked for quote
I will text Ray though as he has gone
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I did stop Ray and he got 4 £96 Firestone tyre's for the Motor Home.
We had plenty of tread but the fitter said you just cant be to careful they look great but it is what is going on inside that matters.
Thanks for all the help on this Topic very greatful
Mavis


----------

